# Dawn Dish Liquid for fleas?



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

I was watching Animal Cops yesterday, and a vet tech was giving a flea infested pup a bath with Dawn Dish liquid. She said that it was the best thing to use for killing and removing fleas.

Anyone else ever hear of this?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have heard of it but I have never used it. next time my cat gets fleas I'll let you know how t works (it's only a matter of time)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

YES it does wonders for infestations. I use it for the dogs that are pulled from the shelters before bringing them home. then I apply frontline to keep them at bay. It is a wonderful flea killer. But it only lasts as long as it is on them. 

I use 3 parts dawn to 1 part water and let it sit on them for a few minutes before rinsing.


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking that surely a vet tech wouldn't say that unless it was true, but it sounded too good to be true. So I had to ask. 

Great to know there's something that many of us already have that can get rid of fleas in a pinch.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dawn is even used on wildlife while cleaning up oil spills such as the exxon valdez...etc. It is a universal cleaner and killer in this household! I even us it in a sprayer in my dog kennels and it works better than anything and I feel alot safer using it than any chemicals out there.

Being we are both from the south.....and we know fleas, biting flies and all those other nasty critters so well.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

It is common, but I wonder how good of an idea it is. Cap Star has been tested and found safe. Was any testing ever done on the Dawn?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I've used for my dogs and cat as well. The vet's I work for recomend it if there's a large infestation on an kitten or puppy that's too young/small for frontline or promeris. From my understanding it's only the blue dawn dish soap that works, but I've heard of others using the different dawn soaps with sucess. Of course you have to make sure to avoid the pets face. It's the soap molecule that bonds with the fleas exoskeleton and forces water into their bodies so they drowned. The soap molecule in dawn is actually prety cool and it's really neat how it bonds with dirt to remove all that grease and grime on your dishes.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Dawn is great as long as you don't use it real often as it can dry your dogs skin out. It is also good for your grass. Don't ask me why, but where we wash our cars (with dawn) in the summer the grass gets a lot greener there. It actually looks like it acts as a fertilizer.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I've always thought dawn was a gift from the Aliens  either that or Dawn is what nuclear waste is made out of LOL

I've used it on Bella when she got fleas really bad two summers ago and I didn't want to wait for the capstar to take effect. It works well but like AB said if you use it too often it will really dry out your dog's skin.

You can also use it as a one time yard/house treatment if you have really bad fleas. The year Bell got them really bad they were ALL OVER her pen and I completely sprayed down the pen with very diluted dawn then re-sprayed it with the hose until it was completely washed away.. it seemd to help a little bit. Its also good to pre-wash all your dog bedding etc if it gets fleas in it too.

Another thing that works well is cedar oil.. if you don't mind the "christmas tree" smell


----------

